# Found out why i had a leaky faucet



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

My wife didnt tell me last winter about the pipe that burst outside to the watering hose until i turned it on and had quite a show. I found it honey...and ya i fixed it as well








Sometimes i wanna , i wanna


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

Way to go on the fix. 

I thought everyone who worked at Ford called someone else to do the work. :lol:


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe he joined the pipe fitters union.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Jasper302 said:


> Way to go on the fix.
> 
> I thought everyone who worked at Ford called someone else to do the work. :lol:


 
Nice one!!!! (insert the drum solo at end of joke)...I do all my own reapair/maintenance unless its over my capacity and then i write a check


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

my dad used to fixed everything which he knows he can do it....we don't hire somebody unless we need the expert.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

mike the pike said:


> Nice one!!!! (insert the drum solo at end of joke)...I do all my own reapair/maintenance unless its over my capacity and then i write a check





april_luv said:


> my dad used to fixed everything which he knows he can do it....we don't hire somebody unless we need the expert.


Yup, thats the only way. At least for real men!!:lol:


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Make sure you installed the new sillcock on a slightly downward angle, or it will freeze and break again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

mike the pike said:


> Nice one!!!! (insert the drum solo at end of joke)...I do all my own reapair/maintenance unless its over my capacity and then i write a check


Then do you call Mr Bonney......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

UNREEL said:


> Make sure you installed the new sillcock on a slightly downward angle, or it will freeze and break again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes sir...did that as well....and i only call Bonney if i want to drink cheap beer after the job is done


----------

